# Skip & Scoot Jetskiing



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skip & Scoot Jetskiing

​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How awesome is that...kind of shocked though that the boy's would be riding a Kawasaki, and not a snickerski....


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

These guys have a *lot* of adventures!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like that Skipper and Scooter are enjoying there ride in a Kawasaki... But i must say that Scooter is holding his two snicker's bars under his wing so tight that he doesn't want to lose his chocolates in the water...Scooter don't fall off Hang onto your snicker's bars cause you both will need a chocolate break after riding on your Kawasaki.....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to see the boys back at sea! I think Scooter left one Snicker's bar behind and big brother Skipper took notice of it, since he's looking right at it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ana has won the karma for locating all three Snickers Bars in this week's adventure.

Next week we'll need to make sure everyone remembers to send a Private Message to me 
if they locate the Snicker's rather than posting the locations in the forum. *


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute! Is Skipper always the driver, or do they take turns . Where are the boys' life vests?! They're going illegal


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Ohhhh Miss Deb you are so totally sneaky again I didn't see the third one but I see it now....
You can hardly see it.... I'll be on the ball next time.... Hee Hee....


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Ana has won the karma for locating all three Snickers Bars in this week's adventure.
> 
> Next week we'll need to make sure everyone remembers to send a Private Message to me
> if they locate the Snicker's rather than posting the locations in the forum. *


these adventures are contests?! I had no idea! ha.. learn something new everyday on TB!


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

I always love seeing Skipper and Scooters latest escapades, now I know to be looking for the snickers bars!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



How awesome is that...kind of shocked though that the boy's would be riding a Kawasaki, and not a snickerski....

Click to expand...

 I like the sound of "Snickerski" :laughing: It's delightful!



Therm said:



These guys have a *lot* of adventures!

Click to expand...

 Only weekly, and Skipooter believes one adventure per week is taking life EASY! 



LynandIndigo said:



I must say that Scooter is holding his two snicker's bars under his wing so tight that he doesn't want to lose his chocolates in the water

Click to expand...

 You're absolutely right, Lyn -- Scooter doesn't want to lose his snickers. 



aluz said:



It's good to see the boys back at sea! I think Scooter left one Snicker's bar behind and big brother Skipper took notice of it, since he's looking right at it. 

Click to expand...

 You found them all, Ana!



RavensGryf said:



How cute! Is Skipper always the driver, or do they take turns . Where are the boys' life vests?! They're going illegal 

Click to expand...

 Skipper likes being in charge, Julie.  The boys refused to wear life vests because they didn't think they were becoming to Secret Agents!



LynandIndigo said:



Ohhhh Miss Deb you are so totally sneaky again I didn't see the third one but I see it now....
You can hardly see it.... I'll be on the ball next time.... Hee Hee....

Click to expand...

 I know you will, Lyn!



Laceychica said:



these adventures are contests?! I had no idea! ha.. learn something new everyday on TB!

Click to expand...

 What started off as a joke morphed into a contest! :laughing: 
http://talkbudgies.com/contests/312946-skipper-scooter-adventures-find-snickers.html



JensBudgies said:



I always love seeing Skipper and Scooters latest escapades, now I know to be looking for the snickers bars! 

Click to expand...

 :laughing: I truly had no idea the snickers bars were going to become so important in Skipooter's adventures.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Skip and Scoot sure aren't skimping on skiing as they swiftly slide through the surf seeking some Snicker's snacks! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


StarlingWings said:



Skip and Scoot sure aren't skimping on skiing as they swiftly slide through the surf seeking some Snicker's snacks! :laughing:

Click to expand...

Stunningly brilliant alliteration, Starling!*


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! No life jackets - what is That to these 2 intrepid adventurers?!...As long as they have some Snickers handy, they are just Fine!*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


SPBudgie said:



Ha Ha! No life jackets - what is That to these 2 intrepid adventurers?!...As long as they have some Snickers handy, they are just Fine!

Click to expand...

Yep -- you certainly know how these fellows think, Ollie! *


----------

